# need some advice on saws



## LSCG (Feb 4, 2018)

a friend of mine sent me a walnut gunstock blank that he wants cut up into smaller revolver and knife scales. I need to have the least amount of waste as possible. what would be the best saw to accomplish this, a 14" band saw or a table saw?

right now I have neither saw and am going to have to pick one or the other up to complete this project. before I go spending any money I want to make sure I choose the right tool for the job.

thanks,
Zane.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 4, 2018)

My vote is a bandsaw.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Tony (Feb 4, 2018)

Bandsaw as well. It cuts a much smaller kerf and if your saw is tuned up properly, you can cut just as straight with one as you can with a tablesaw. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 4, 2018)

Bandsaw...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 4, 2018)

Starting to sound like a broken record in here! 

I will echo the above - bandsaw is the way to go.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LSCG (Feb 4, 2018)

thanks guys.

I was thinking bandsaw was the way to go but wanted to be sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 4, 2018)

Now you just got to figure out which bandsaw. No wait... 

Somewhere around here there is a "Texas Bandsaw" thread!


----------



## LSCG (Feb 4, 2018)

that one would be nice but way out of my price range.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 4, 2018)

@Tony has lots of money since he got the Mod's job, went out and bought a new lathe first day he had the job. He'd loan a brother Texan the money to buy it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 4, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Now you just got to figure out which bandsaw. No wait...
> 
> Somewhere around here there is a "Texas Bandsaw" thread!


Texas bandsaw massacre??? Chuck

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 9, 2018)

We need at least one dissenting vote, well not actually as I agree with all of the above. Personally if I could only buy one I would purchase the table saw first. probably if you shop carefully and look for quality use stuff you can have 2 for the price of one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 11, 2018)

I vote for a bandsaw because you can cut smaller pieces a bit safer.
I'd say want to eventually buy both to buy a bandsaw new and look for a used table saw, for the simple reason that (in my experience) there are more used table saws to be found.
Right now tax time is about on us and folks may be upgrading, so you might find something pretty affordable. You may advertise on your local site or Craigslist in the ISO section and get lucky.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 11, 2018)

Hmm...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 11, 2018)

yep bandsaw- practice on crap wood. watch local craigslist. The big griz on Texas thread is much more than most need. When you cut it have a new blade on.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 11, 2018)

https://austin.craigslist.org/tls/d/band-saw/6478308202.html
I have this saw- it is my workhorse- It is a very good midrange saw. Bought slightly used, and have used it continuously for 3 years. Blades and guide bearings are the only thing I have replaced. 
Make sure in your search to use bandsaw and band saw. you will get different results.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## LSCG (Feb 15, 2018)

thanks for the help all!

fortunately for me @JR Parks offered to help me cut it up so the other day I drove into Austin and got to visit with him for a while. thanks again Jim! I sure had a great time meeting you.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 15, 2018)

My pleasure Zane-anytime. Let's see some of those good looking grips when the weather gets nice. If you do make some out of that walnut be sure to show us. Jim

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LSCG (Feb 16, 2018)

I sure will Jim!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

